# Black vodka recipes



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

You have the link?


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's the link to the black and bluehttp://www.blackvodka.com/index2.htm


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

Someone else on another thread suggested making Screwdrivers using Tangerine juice instead of Orange, and pouring the juice into the glass over a spoon so that you can create a Layered look (similar to a black and tan beer) that would be black on the bottom and orange on the top.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*Black Cat*:
http://drinkoftheweek.com/archive/b/black_cat.htm

Several on here (Ario Bomb, Black Bull, Shag by the Shore, Dirty Mop, *Sloughdriver*, Blavod martini... and my favorite name - the *Blackula*!)
http://www.drinksmixer.com/cat/2148/

Some of them sound a little weird, but I'm sure you could also use the Blavod in place of any vodka drink recipes.

(I'm a google queen - I find the weirdest stuff with my searches!  )


.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

bbshop said:


> Someone else on another thread suggested making Screwdrivers using Tangerine juice instead of Orange, and pouring the juice into the glass over a spoon so that you can create a Layered look (similar to a black and tan beer) that would be black on the bottom and orange on the top.


For the record, I did these last year, but used V8 Splash (Mango? It was bright orange) and it worked like a charm - was a huge hit too!!!! and when you mix the two it turns a nasty shade of green... added bonus. 

Blavod is kind of expensive - I'm wondering if you can add food coloring to regular vodka to make it black? What do all of you think?


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

black food coloring would probably turn your teeth black.......but then again maybe that would be a bonus!! Yes the Blavod is pricey but it's a good vodka. I used it very sparingly as mini shots (black and blue) and still had plenty left over for myself!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I wonder if it tastes good at all.


----------



## Scaramanga (Aug 26, 2008)

bbshop said:


> Someone else on another thread suggested making Screwdrivers using Tangerine juice instead of Orange, and pouring the juice into the glass over a spoon so that you can create a Layered look (similar to a black and tan beer) that would be black on the bottom and orange on the top.


I don't know that the specific gravity of orange/tangerine juice will float on vodka (or if the black colouring of the Blavods affect's the vodkas specific gravity,) as most grain spirits will float on OJ. I'd test this method with shot classes first just to be safe. 

The concept is excellent though, and makes me want to pick up some Blavods when next I make a BevMo run.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I had to special order my blavod (FYI) from my area's largest liquor store. So don't necessarily expect for it to be on the shelf. I'm not good a pouring floaters so my friend with the steady hand helped me out. It was AWWWWesome!


----------



## stevcatter (May 2, 2013)

My point of view Eristoff is one of the best vodka and you can have it with lots of flavour like red,green etc.


----------

